# HARDY tankmates for betta



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Now now... im just speculating which fish i should go with my betta in the future. the tank is 51 liters...
im considering black skirt tetra or danios


----------



## Illhearted (Sep 23, 2013)

Danios need a longer footprint than your tank will allow. They are also psychotic and will stress your betta out. Cories are recommended, although some are more sensitive to water params than others. Remember they are a shoaling fish so 5 is a good beginner group. Avoid neon tetras. They are fin nippers and have been weakened considerably due to in-breeding, to the point they have their own disease.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Neon tetra disease is not specific to neons. It is named after them, but just about every fish is susceptible to it.

I agree, danios and skirt tetras are not good choices for your tank. Because the tank is so small, you should choose small fish - though big enough not to get eaten. And fish that aren't very active. Aside from the size of the tank prohibiting active fish, it's better to not keep such fish with a betta.

I've kept neons with bettas without any issues whatsoever; I never found them to be nippy at all. However, I had a large group of glowlight tetras that were really nippy, yet they are not a fish people normally find to be nippy. There are a lot of factors that influence a fishs behavior.

Any time you try keeping bettas in a community there exists a risk that either the betta will nip or be nipped. Many have success keeping fish with a betta. Some don't. Sometimes something that has worked for a while all of a sudden becomes a problem. Stocks work until they don't. I've had fish together for a couple years that just up and decided to no longer coexist. It happens, which is why it's important to have a backup plan, even if it's working.


----------



## Illhearted (Sep 23, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Neon tetra disease is not specific to neons. It is named after them, but just about every fish is susceptible to it.
> 
> I agree, danios and skirt tetras are not good choices for your tank. Because the tank is so small, you should choose small fish - though big enough not to get eaten. And fish that aren't very active. Aside from the size of the tank prohibiting active fish, it's better to not keep such fish with a betta.
> 
> ...


Agreed but there is a reason why it's called neon tetra disease.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Illhearted said:


> Agreed but there is a reason why it's called neon tetra disease.


It was first seen in neons, which just happen to have been the most popular fish in the hobby for the past 50 years or so. It is a parasitic infection spread by the consumption of infected fish, which is why so many fish are equally susceptible as neons are. NTD is unlike dwarf gourami disease, which is a virus.

I battled NTD in a tank with no neons. Lost 85% of my stock. That was the last time I did not properly quarantine.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Just to hand you an example: I have had amazing success in keeping platys with bettas, but I do believe that it depends on the betta.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Panda corys are my favorite tank mate for betta. Ive never had a problem they are tough and fun to watch.


----------



## Taboo (Jun 28, 2013)

My cories are also pretty darn indestructable! I'm not sure about the resilience of Corydoras pygmaeous, but if they turned out to be as tough as the others they may be a good choice because they like to swim throughout the middle and bottom layers of the tank


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

we have 5 little dwarf suckermouth catfish in our 10 gallon. Fishy did nip at one of them and follewed him around for a good 5 minutes until he relised there was more and they where not gonna hurt him


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

pitbull plecos?


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

How bout rummy nose tetras?


----------



## Illhearted (Sep 23, 2013)

jaysee said:


> It was first seen in neons, which just happen to have been the most popular fish in the hobby for the past 50 years or so. It is a parasitic infection spread by the consumption of infected fish, which is why so many fish are equally susceptible as neons are. NTD is unlike dwarf gourami disease, which is a virus.
> 
> I battled NTD in a tank with no neons. Lost 85% of my stock. That was the last time I did not properly quarantine.


Balls. The dangers of not quarantining.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Quaranting is going to be a pain when it comes to my soroity, but well worth it. If not done properly, lethal diseases could be transferred into your tank, so be extremely careful =)


----------

